
Ear tickling therapy could help thwart ageing - sjcsjc
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-49157343
======
sjcsjc
From the article:

 _" But Dr David Clancy, from Lancaster University, said testing a sham
version of the therapy on a control group would have made the results more
robust._

 _" The people who took part were sat in a quiet, temperature-controlled room,
and were reclined semi-supine on a couch for the duration of each experiment -
I suspect many of us may have found our relaxation and wellbeing improved
under such conditions," he said._

Yes, the lack of a control group makes the entire exercise somewhat pointless.

